# IBS and Down Syndrome



## Mary Janiczek (May 14, 2014)

I have just joined this group in hopes of finding some help for my 27 yo daughter who has IBS, hypothyroidism, and Down Syndrome. After years of alternating constipation/diarrhea, we started SCD in January. The diarrhea stopped immediately and she began to be fairly regular. However, the pain persists. She has taken dicyclamine and hydrocodone for the pain, but after a few weeks, the pain meds only exacerbate the pain. A couple of weeks ago, I weaned her off the hydrocodone. She had a little over a week of being pain-free. Today the pain has returned and she is miserable. I am at a loss over what to do next. She has had all the usual Gastro tests and none shows anything amiss. She has had blood and fecal tests by our allergist/immunologist. Again--nothing. Suggestions? Would some kind of exercise help? If so, what?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you tried her on the FODMAP diet? Worth a go.


----------

